# Apache logging weirdness, Webalizer help



## macworks (Apr 7, 2006)

It seems Mac OS X server likes to rotate the logs in an odd fashion. When the rotation time comes, it leaves access_log and error_log as they are and creates a new log file with a time stamp number on it and starts using that.

The problem is that I'm trying to use Webalizer to automatically parse the logs in order to generate web site statistics. So either I wish to change Mac OS X Server's log rotation behavior or I need to somehow tell Webalizer to parse all of the access_log.* files.

Can anyone offer any suggestions?


----------

